# Chelsy the Wonder Lhasa



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I finally found a picture of poor old Chelsy, the wonder Lhasa. She has outlived the labrador, 3 cats, 5 chows, and has help raise two children and send them off to college and now I"m making her raise a new chow puppy and all I do is take pictures of how cute Rocky the puppy is all the time! I figured I'd better put a picture of her up here or she was gonna bite me someday. She had back surgery when she was paralyzed at 3 and last year had a cystotomy for bladder stones and now she runs around the yard at 11 years old chasing a 50 pound puppy. If you ever want an indestructable dog, get a Lhasa, but be prepared for one stubborn little*&^%^%& !


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*chelsy*

Ahhh the senior furbabies,shes surely adoreable,I love her color.I have 3 shihtzues,they are a unbelievable breed,close to the lhaso's.
I wish you well with her,our time is way way too short with our furbabies, nez


----------

